# what kind of finish



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What kind of finish do you use for your pens. I'm currently using Hut finish in a bottle. Don't seem to shine on some woods that I used. Currently turning black walnut, red, and white oak, and hard maple. Don't what to get to exotic just want to use the wood that I have availble. Was thinking though for the maple I seen at wood crafters they have the colored finishes that you see people using for bowls you know red, blue, green and so on wonder what it do for a pen. What would be your opion on it give it a go or let it alone.


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

I have tried a lot of different finishes but now I'm staying with WB Lacquer. This is the product I use but I don't spray it I use a rag or foam brush. Dries in 20-30 mins an I put 3 coats on.
http://www.targetcoatings.com/oxford-spray-lacquer.html

Sid


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Glenmore. I have used spray lacquer and also wiped on deft lacquer. I use it only on rare occasions due to it's toxity and the fumes involved. My primary finish is Enduro Water Based Poly. I apply it per the following link, where I also buy it in the small bottles. I have done about 20 pens with this kit and about out. 
http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=298

Most penturners start looking at other options when they get tired of the shine on the friction polishes fades rather quickly with much handling. I have seen guys use wipon oil poly's as well with good sucess. the key is giving each finish the time to cure prior to any sanding or micro mesh ( I highly recommend if you haven't gotten any yet), you won't believe the difference and lasts a long time. 

Hope this helps, 
Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glen,

Here is a video you may want to check out also. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17155


----------

